# Check out my website?



## eric-holmes (Oct 3, 2011)

Would anyone care to browse my site and check it out. I have done some working on it and I am trying to decide if I want to dump it and go with a bludomain site or keep it.

Link is located in signature. 

http://www.ericholmesphotography.com/


----------



## Derrel (Oct 3, 2011)

Needs more sample pics in all the categories.


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 3, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Needs more sample pics in all the categories.



Need more clients 

But seriously, I wanted to make sure I had all the bugs out before I took time and uploaded tons of photos.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Eric,

I think your site looks really good.  

I have a few SMALL nit picks:

More photos as Darrel said.  Perhaps have a "storyline gallery" that covers one job from engagement through wedding?

I noticed all your showcase photos on the front page have a thrown DOF.  While they are all pretty, I think you should mix up your splashpage photos.  Include a few that you shot with a higher DOF.  (Not all clients get the thrown DOF thing.  I do it every once in a while and I always crack up when a client tells me they love the photos, but why did I give them the "out of focus" one.-LOL)

Anyhoo, well done.  I like the logo, the site is easy to navigate, and the photography is well done.


----------



## momo3boys (Oct 5, 2011)

NOt much more to add, I like your ideas but I agree with Bennielou that you should probably have some more 'standard' pics simply because that is what most clients want. One extra thought however, right now I can download your pics without a problem and there is no watermark or copyright on them. You don't want you pictures stolen.... Other than that, the site looks good.


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 6, 2011)

I made a few changes. I disabled right click. I probably wont add watermarks to my gallery images. I add them in the client section. I will work on some more standard pics for the homepage.


----------



## doro (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks pretty nice. There's something I would suggest you to do though: add an image on the homepage. It's a bit awkward seeing the whole background empty. I think it would be nice if people could make an easy first impression of your work.


----------



## katerolla (Oct 8, 2011)

can't see any photos just empty pages


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 8, 2011)

katerolla said:


> can't see any photos just empty pages


What browser are yall using? It works for me using FireFox and IE.


----------

